# Charter Recommendation



## Hustler II (Oct 13, 2016)

I'm interested in doing a YF trip this spring for my 40th. Who should I try and book through?

Thanks


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Eddie Burger in La. One of the best around.


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Try Captain Tim Kline RECESSFishing charters out of Pensacola. Yellow Fin and Swordfish in the same day. You may even catch a white marlin while swordfishing. Happens a lot.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Splittine said:


> Eddie Burger in La. One of the best around.


Yeppers


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Ya'll didn't recommend Woody?


----------



## Joshb101 (Jun 27, 2017)

Hustler II said:


> I'm interested in doing a YF trip this spring for my 40th. Who should I try and book through?
> 
> Thanks


Relentless out of Destin. Won't find a nicer charter boat for an overnight trip to the rigs. http://www.relentlesscharterfishing.com/


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Which Port? Day Trip/18HR Trip or Overnight? (if you can afford it go Overnight, great experience and the longer the trip the better your chances for a good trip) Center Console or Sportfisherman? CC look at LA, Sportfisherman look at OBA.

I would recommend going out of Orange Beach. 
It's 125 miles to the rigs from Destin and 65 miles from OBA. 

Destin is my 2nd home, yet I use the Annie Girl out of OBA for Overnight Trips and recommend them. It's a big comfortable boat that is ideal for a party of 8 on an overnight trip. I have fished with them for over 10 years and they always run a great trip.

If you want less time on a boat and can go over to South Pass/Venice/etc check out the fleet of Freeman's for a CC day trip......

Happy Birthday


----------

